# Chihuahua-opoly



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would love to get this but don't who would play with me 


Chihuahua-opoly, Chihuahua Monopoly Board Game | All My Chihuahuas


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh that looks great,i'd get it anyway do for christmas games


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a wee bit embarrassed to say I own it.. hehe. My mom got it for me for Christmas. =D


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

i want it! my boyfriend said he'd play it with me! hahahaha


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I may have to get it just to have it haha


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i really want one! wheres it from? x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been wanting this forever t


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this idea! I'd have to hide it from my family though, or I'd never hear the end of it LOL.


----------



## gluca (Sep 15, 2010)

This game is fantastic


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I want one my Grandkids will play with me. I play Monopoly on FB any one wantto play with me. just request a friend request. 
theresa dawnlittlemommy


----------

